# End of life for Firefox 2



## ekim68

*'End of life' beckons for Firefox 2*

If you have not yet upgraded to Firefox 3, keep in mind that Mozilla is very close to pulling the plug on support for older versions of the browser.

Support for Firefox 2, which includes security and stability patches, is scheduled to end six months after Firefox 3 shipped (June 17, 2008), which puts the end-of-life date in the mid-December range.

http://blogs.zdnet.com/security/?p=2080&tag=nl.rSINGLE


----------



## Writenow

ekim68 said:


> *'End of life' beckons for Firefox 2*
> 
> If you have not yet upgraded to Firefox 3, keep in mind that Mozilla is very close to pulling the plug on support for older versions of the browser.
> 
> Support for Firefox 2, which includes security and stability patches, is scheduled to end six months after Firefox 3 shipped (June 17, 2008), which puts the end-of-life date in the mid-December range.
> 
> http://blogs.zdnet.com/security/?p=2080&tag=nl.rSINGLE


Many of us out here are NOT going to like that. I've enjoyed FF for a long time now, but won't be upgrading to FF3. Guess it will soon be time to try something else.


----------



## hewee

Just got Firefox 2 upgrade yesterday to 2.0.0.*18* and for now am staying with Firefox 2.x


----------



## AKAJohnDoe

I've been on Firefox V3 since one of the release candidates. Heck, V3.1 will be out of beta soon (I am not yet running that).


----------



## ekim68

hewee said:


> Just got Firefox 2 upgrade yesterday to 2.0.0.*18* and for now am staying with Firefox 2.x


Thanks hewee, I got that too, and I'm keeping it as long as I can. I have a machine running that version and it works fine...:up:


----------



## AKAJohnDoe

I think I may have some 8-Track tapes around here somewhere if you want them


----------



## AKAJohnDoe

All joking aside, there is 2.0.0.19 in-plan for release around December 16th, at least as shown here.


----------



## hewee

OK but you got the 8-Track player also I can have? 

Sure Firefox 3 may be safer then Firefox 2 but that does not mean something will happen to you. 
What you do and where you go online can effect you more. 
Darn I stayed safe for years using Netscape 4.x and later Netscape 7 that I used till last year and still have it on my old computer along with Firefox 2.

But also there is Thunderbird that always comes out with a upgrade too but days later after Firefox.


----------



## fenderjaguar

Writenow said:


> Many of us out here are NOT going to like that. I've enjoyed FF for a long time now, but won't be upgrading to FF3. Guess it will soon be time to try something else.


Why? how is firefox 3 different from 2?


----------



## gilortizo

mozilla firefox 3 is really fast unlike iE


----------



## ekim68

fenderjaguar said:


> Why? how is firefox 3 different from 2?


Not much difference in many ways, IMO. FF3 is for XP and beyond, and FF2 still supports previous OS's...There's an old saying in the Repair World, 'If it works, don't fix it'...


----------



## AKAJohnDoe

Perhaps the most important difference is that Firefox V3 is supported and Firefox V2 falls off support next month.


----------



## avisitor

However, Fx2 works with Windows 95, 98, and ME whereas Fx3 works only on NT-based systems.


----------



## AKAJohnDoe

I actually run FF3 on Ubuntu Linux as well, but your point is taken. If the OS is backlevel, current applications cannot usually be run.


----------



## SDFOX 7

You can always use Opera. The current version (9.62) runs on all Windows versions back to Windows 95.


----------



## AKAJohnDoe

While it appears that there is still a Firefox version 2.0.0.19 in-plan for release around December 16th, there is also an major update blitz underway to encourage folks to migrate from version 2.0.0.18 to version 3.0.4.

The clock is a-ticking!


----------



## hewee

I still think 3.x has bugs that need fix before I upgrade. Plus add-ons I want are not made to work with 3.x yet.

So I will be waiting to upgrade.


----------



## AKAJohnDoe

hewee said:


> I still think 3.x has bugs that need fix before I upgrade. Plus add-ons I want are not made to work with 3.x yet.
> 
> So I will be waiting to upgrade.


Just curious as to what bugs and what add-ons?


----------



## JohnWill

I have moved to FF3, most of the add-ons have now migrated, or you can find similar functionality.


----------



## avisitor

I keep a version of Fx2 Portable Edition on my PC so when I need the occasional website that still only works with Fx2, I can launch it.


----------



## hewee

AKAJohnDoe said:


> Just curious as to what bugs and what add-ons?


Well trouble with bookmarks I have see a lot of post on. I got a big list of add-on but not all will work yet with FF 3 or do they have a FF3 version of the same add-on.


----------



## AKAJohnDoe

Well, at last count, 22% of the 774 add-ons that comprise 95% of the add-on usage were already Firefox 3.1 compatible. LINK


----------



## hewee

AKAJohnDoe said:


> Well, at last count, 22% of the 774 add-ons that comprise 95% of the add-on usage were already Firefox 3.1 compatible. LINK


OK I am missing these from the list but it seems looking again they are updated now. Got all but the one. The Java is the newer version so they have not even updated it at the site.

CoLT 2.4.1 - update to FF 3.0
Enhanced Bookmark Search 0.1.4.04.1 - NO UPDATE
Konquefox 1.6.1 - update to FF 3.0
Simple Mail 2.72 [disabled] - update to FF 3.0
Wired-Marker 2.0.08072400 - update to FF 3.0
Java Console 6.0.11 - Shows no update but it is the newer version

So can you have Firefox 2 and 3 both installed?

What does some say for version 3.0.* and others have 3.0a1, 3.0b1, 3.1a3pre, 3.1b3pre etc. 
Does that mean you need the add-on only work on that version of FF?


----------



## AKAJohnDoe

hewee said:


> OK I am missing these from the list but it seems looking again they are updated now. Got all but the one. The Java is the newer version so they have not even updated it at the site.
> 
> CoLT 2.4.1 - update to FF 3.0
> Enhanced Bookmark Search 0.1.4.04.1 - NO UPDATE
> Konquefox 1.6.1 - update to FF 3.0
> Simple Mail 2.72 [disabled] - update to FF 3.0
> Wired-Marker 2.0.08072400 - update to FF 3.0
> Java Console 6.0.11 - Shows no update but it is the newer version
> 
> So can you have Firefox 2 and 3 both installed?
> 
> What does some say for version 3.0.* and others have 3.0a1, 3.0b1, 3.1a3pre, 3.1b3pre etc.
> Does that mean you need the add-on only work on that version of FF?


Yes, you can have multiple versions of Firefox installed. You have to be careful to install them into different locations and there can be some stumbling blocks now and again, particularly with beta versions. 3.0.4 is current; anything newer is beta.

You might want to read the Reviews/Comments for Enhanced Bookmark Search. There are a couple of alternatives/suggestions,


----------



## avisitor

My way of having two different versions installed is to install Firefox 3 as the regular version and to have Firefox 2 using the portable USB stick edition, but installed to my hard drive.


----------



## hewee

AKAJohnDoe said:


> Yes, you can have multiple versions of Firefox installed. You have to be careful to install them into different locations and there can be some stumbling blocks now and again, particularly with beta versions. 3.0.4 is current; anything newer is beta.
> 
> You might want to read the Reviews/Comments for Enhanced Bookmark Search. There are a couple of alternatives/suggestions,


Thanks again. Looks like there are others to help.
What gets me is I have used Netscape from version 3 and seen the bookmarks and history better in the older netscape then it was after AOL took over but it was also better then it has been in Firefox. 
Even the one post says...


> For all those like me whore waiting for a Firefox 3 version Just realised that in FF3 you can easily do without an add-on. Simply open the page from your bookmark. In the Location Bar, click on the yellow star and it tells you which folder the bookmark is in.


Hey great because I have missed that now for years. Great if you booked marked something or bookmarked it twice but forget where so do a search and find it but you still don't know where the bookmark is at.

I want a add-on to control the history. I mean you only have a history for sites you add to a white list and all other are blocked so never get added to the history.



avisitor said:


> My way of having two different versions installed is to install Firefox 3 as the regular version and to have Firefox 2 using the portable USB stick edition, but installed to my hard drive.


I think I want to keep both version on the PC. FF 2 is already there so don't want to change it but only add FF 3.


----------



## tomdkat

AKAJohnDoe said:


> Yes, you can have multiple versions of Firefox installed. You have to be careful to install them into different locations and there can be some stumbling blocks now and again, particularly with beta versions. 3.0.4 is current; anything newer is beta.


Yep, and if you create a NEW profile in Firefox 2 BEFORE installing Firefox 3, you can keep them both neatly installed, side-by-side.

Use this page for instructions on creating a new profile. Then, you can create a profile for Firefox 3.0 and/or Firefox 3.1 (or whatever) and simply choose that profile when Firefox starts.

I've got Firefox 3.0.4 and 3.1b2 installed on the same machine right now. 

Peace...


----------



## ekim68

I just got my latest version, 2.0.0.19...I'm running this on a ME machine. Gonna run with it for as long as it goes...:up:


----------



## AKAJohnDoe

That is the last planned release of V2.


----------



## hewee

Well 2.0.0.20 just came out to fix

http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/2.0.0.20/releasenotes/

Fixed in Firefox 2.0.0.20
MFSA 2008-65 Cross-domain data theft via script redirect error message (Windows)

Don't forget to check back and update Thunderbird that you got to wait a couple days to update after Firefox update.


----------



## ekim68

Wow, I just got that hewee...I didn't expect anything past 2.0.0.19.....Cool..


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> Wow, I just got that hewee...I didn't expect anything past 2.0.0.19.....Cool..


Well I don't think they was going to do another but when your last version had bug or hole in it like it did you better fix it.


----------

